# Tasty Home cooked meals?



## Ellie NY

Hi All. I've been home cooking for Eli for a couple of months following recipes I found here and online (be very careful surfing for home cooked dog food recipes on the web as my computer contracted a viscious virus and had to be totally wiped). I've made stews with veggies. I've switched up the veggies and also tried ground beef instead of small meat chunks. I've tried adding a tiny bit of salt, other dog-approved spices, and no sodium beef broth. You name it, I've tried it. He seems totally put off to it. Guess I'm a pretty lousy cook, huh?:brick:

Now we're in the situation where he won't eat dry food, canned food, raw food or home cooked food! The vet says to feed him twice a day but I'd be thrilled if he ate even one meal a day! I have to leave him for a week with my family and they are freaked out about the fact he might not eat the whole time. 

What do you do to make your home cooked meals flavorful so your fur babies eat?


----------



## Luciledodd

In my opinion changing a dogs food on a daily basis confuses them and makes them picky eaters. Dogs don't taste like humans do--they don't have near as many taste buds. Pick a food and give it to the dog twice a day. Take it up after 20 minutes or so if he doesn't eat. When the dog gets hungry he will eat and eat anything.


----------



## Ellie NY

Luciledodd said:


> In my opinion changing a dogs food on a daily basis confuses them and makes them picky eaters. Dogs don't taste like humans do--they don't have near as many taste buds. Pick a food and give it to the dog twice a day. Take it up after 20 minutes or so if he doesn't eat. When the dog gets hungry he will eat and eat anything.


I don't change his food on a daily basis (the move from dry to home cooked happened over a year), but you're right in that one batch of home cooked food doesn't taste exactly like the other even when I follow the same recipe. I'm trying to find a recipe he likes and will stick to it, but I've yet to be success which I guess is why I change around the veggies I include.


----------



## TilliesMom

I agree with Lucille, pick something and STICK to it!!

I'll tell you what I do for Tillie. everyweek. every time is nearly exactly the same. and she will probably eat like this for the rest of her life, very little variation at all!

she gets ground beef, squash, cauliflower, kale and spinach
vitamin/mineral mix I make myself per directions from Sabine.

I steam and measure the veggies, while cooking the hamburger, then puree the veggies and pour mix into the hamburger. 
Tillie also gets sweet potato.

sooooo... that's what we do!
Also, I have started makine enough veggies to last a month (freezing) and enough sweet potato to last 2 weeks at a time. saves me a ton of time!!


----------



## Luciledodd

Ellie, I looked up where I had seen about dog's taste buds. They have one-sixth the taste buts as a human. They only taste sweet, sour, bitter, etc. In other words they don't get the difference in taste between foods unless one is bitter and the other sweet for instance. The experts think that their sense of smell is what makes them eat one thing over another. Probably most of the dogs eat the same kibble for their whole life. I know that my outside protection dog did. And he was always waiting for his meal and never seemed to tire of it.


----------



## FancyNancy

I am feeding home cooked as per Sabine - just like Tammy - but my recipe is different since Sabine designs a plan based on the individual dog. Every week Henry gets a combination of beef, dark meat turkey, cod, eggs, sweet pot, regular potato, broccoli, apples, and a tiny bit of oyster and beef liver. A custom formulated blend of supplements and vitamins is added to the food as per Sabines instructions. Henry likes it and I believe it is good for him. It is a pain in the butt to prepare but I do it once a month. Afterwards my floor and counters are covered with food and it is all over me too but the job is done!!! I hope I can keep it up. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ellie NY

Nancy - Sounds like I need to schedule a call with Sabine! I'm cooking every few days which is a total pain so the idea of once a month sounds like heaven! 

Tammy - Thanks for the recipe. I will definitely try it. I have not been putting his veggies through the blender, just chopping finely. Sounds like it may be more palatable if he doesn't see what he's eating.

Lucille - I still think it's my cooking but let's just say it's their taste buds which are the problem


----------



## Missy

When Jasper was a puppy I home cooked. Cause he would not eat anthing for very long. I used the book Barker's Grub. he would not eat any of it. I found from trial and error, for their meals (from your meals anything goes) they like things plain. no spices, no broth, just meat, a little veggie and a little carbs if you are feeding carb. I realize now my trying to please him created a monster. When I gave up, I bought a million brands of kibbles and which ever one he ate on testing I kept giving him...eventually he ate it day in and day out (untll I hated it cause it was a crappy kibble...but he seemed to thrive) One thing someone told me, at the time was feed them less, and really limit treats so they are hungry for meal time. you have to be "strong like bull" to watch them not eat. But it works.

I love Sabine and she will create you a great balanced recipe. If you ever want to not home cook...I finally switched both boys to natures variety raw medallions and neither one has ever refused a meal ever again. They love it! I got over my disgust at feeding raw. per Sabine, I add a bit of plain ground meat to their meals (25%) and some and pumpkin to fill them up. This has worked great for us.


----------



## davetgabby

Ellie NY said:


> Nancy - Sounds like I need to schedule a call with Sabine! I'm cooking every few days which is a total pain so the idea of once a month sounds like heaven!
> 
> Tammy - Thanks for the recipe. I will definitely try it. I have not been putting his veggies through the blender, just chopping finely. Sounds like it may be more palatable if he doesn't see what he's eating.
> 
> Lucille - I still think it's my cooking but let's just say it's their taste buds which are the problem


Talk to Sabine, Tammy this diet is for your Tillie, nobody elses. You need to get it for your specific dog.


----------



## TilliesMom

yes, sorry, i was giving an example of what I do ... sorry i didn't specify it is specifically for Tillie. Every dog is different just like every person is different and what's good for 1 isn't always good for another! sorry!


----------



## davetgabby

not to worry Tammy, you were just trying to help. I certainly don't profess to understand the complexity of nutrition for dogs. And there's nothing wrong with asking for help when it comes to food problems. But like Tammy says , and I have said, every dog is different. When we start trying a half dozen recommendations by well meaning friends, we run the risk of complicating things even further. For someone that is having problems I think it's best to talk with a professional. And I certainly don't consider most vets to be knowledgeable about nutrition. That's why , (and I know many of you are tired of hearing it) ,I recommend a nutritionist like Sabine. I have come to know her very well ,and not only is she knowledgeable but she'll help you down the road with any problems or questions. A very compassionate lady. She works with you , based on your needs and is up to date on all the latest research and foods. She interviews the owners of these dog food companies and knows what they are putting into their products. A wealth of information and always willing to share it. I doubt anyone will not at least ,learn something when they consult with her. And most people that I've heard from never regret having dealt with her.


----------



## Missy

Dave, I couldn't agree with you more about Sabine! But it sounds like Eli doesn't have dietary or health problems, just a finicky personality reinforced by Ellie's good intentions. Believe me Ellie, I think we are guilty of catering to these little charmers...these sometimes little stinkers. 

If you want to continue to home cook, there is no one better than Sabine to create a healthy diet. And she will work with Eli's needs, your time limitations and/or will work with you to do a mix of commercial (kibble, canned or raw) with extras. But there is no guarantee that Eli will eat her recipe either if he is just in fact playing you. 

Keep us posted on what you decide to try.


----------



## davetgabby

totally agree Missy. I'm off to bed. This quake shook me up LOL


----------



## FancyNancy

Just need to say that Sabine's diet is a weekly formula. But you can multiply it as much as you want to cut down on weekly preparation. I prepare 4 times the weekly amount all at once and then glop it all into a giant loaf and divide it over and over until it is roughly 21 daily portions (each portion is 2 meals). I must say the dividing and bagging is a giant pain in the butt. That's where all the mess is too. I like Tammys ice cube tray and ice cream scoop idea. I will try it.


----------



## FancyNancy

oops 28 portions. I'm not exactly a math whiz.


----------



## Missy

Home cookers... I just want to suggest mini muffin pans. Each muffin is an ounce. If you can find silicone they are easiest to get the frozen muffins out.


----------



## TilliesMom

you know, when I started home cooking a few months ago, I searched EVERYWHERE for those silicon muffin pans, only to discover that the manufacture had STOPPED making them for some reason!!!!  that is why I ended up with the silicon ice cube tray instead! LOL


----------



## Missy

here you go. I suggest getting as many as you want to afford. I often make 12 trays at a time (but i only have the 12 cavity)


----------



## TilliesMom

awesome! thanks so much for the links! I didn't think to check amazon! doh! should have, they have everything! LOL


----------



## Thumper

I actually don't pre make too much because Gucci seems to flip her nose up at the frozen stuff (yeah, I know I should just make her eat it anyways) so I'm cooking every 3 days or so)

The problem with going to dry food from homecooked like when you leave her with relatives, is that they'll likely get constipated, they adjust their water intake down when they eat wet/homecooked foods because they get alot of water through the food, so going back and forth can cause constipation or the runs (depending on the direction).

Also, I have just accepted the fact that Gucci will not eat every day, there are some days she eats NOTHING at all and I used to freak out and cater to her when she was a puppy, but now, I just figure she isn't hungry, she ate plenty yesterday and she'll eat tomorrow. She usually does. She will let me know when she is hungry and there is no food put down for her. So don't panic so much if they go a day and not eat. I will give her some vitamin drops to ease my mind that she's getting some nutrients, this is what I've been giving her lately before bed if she fasts:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/999039.aspx

but there are lots of vitamins/minerals on the market, so any would probably suffice.

Hang in there! The homecooking gets easier after you do it for so long, lol

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom

uggg, cooking every 3 days!? What a good mommy!!! 
I cook once a week and just pop in in the microwave for 30 seconds! I never thought to give it to her frozen... ha. she'd probably eat it anyway!  Tillie has never been a picky eater, that's for sure! I use the same "rule" with her as I do for my kids. 
"You get what you get and you don't throw a FIT!"


----------



## Thumper

Well, I sort of work it into the time I cook for the family, so I just make hers at the same time, my kids have always been picky so I am used to feeling like a short order cook, for example, when I make meatloaf..I have to make a bunch of little ones instead of one big one because one is hold the onions, one is hold the tomato sauce, one is extra garlic, well..you get the picture.

I could probably run a short order kitchen 

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

Well you folks that are cooking for you babies feel for poor Rosie and Josie Wales. I called DH today and told him that Josie Wales was out of cat food--that is all I said. He came in with a fifty pound of Diamond cat food and worse a fifty pound bag of Diamond dog food. I nearly had a fit, but he has been so good during my surgery and recovery that Rosie and Josie are going to have to eat Diamond kibble. I looked at the ingredients and the dog food main ingredient was chicken, chicken mean then brown rice. No corn in it. Actually it might be pretty good. It is just that I have enough to last a couple of years. Bless his heart, I told him that we were feeding little animals not the protection dog we had that went through 50 lbs in a month. With the meat that I give Rosie and other things like apple slices and carrots for treats, that bag would last maybe two years. I will have to feed some of it to the calf or give it away to some of my employees--whatever, I can't tell him that he messed up.


----------



## Javier's Dad

My vet recommended a T spoon of yogart on top of the food. It works!!


----------



## Fluffball

Hello there,
So had switched my little girl to home cooked meals but the cost was sky rocketing since i only buy organic veggies and meats for the both of us and mind you my girl loves her cod and her tuna fillets, so i am not sure if you could let me know, and sorry for my ignorance, who Sabine is and how she could help me formulate some cost effective healthy food for my baby since after her spaying she gained quite a few pounds but when i give her home cooked she just seems to be left hungry and wants more. Mind you she lost weight when on home cooked and looked happier.
thank you guys!


----------



## davetgabby

Fluffball said:


> Hello there,
> So had switched my little girl to home cooked meals but the cost was sky rocketing since i only buy organic veggies and meats for the both of us and mind you my girl loves her cod and her tuna fillets, so i am not sure if you could let me know, and sorry for my ignorance, who Sabine is and how she could help me formulate some cost effective healthy food for my baby since after her spaying she gained quite a few pounds but when i give her home cooked she just seems to be left hungry and wants more. Mind you she lost weight when on home cooked and looked happier.
> thank you guys!


hi, Sabine is a pet nutritionist that a number of us on the forum have used. Good for you for home cooking . It is the best way to feed. A little work for sure.but much healthier than processed dog foods. I would recommend consulting with her, because it is difficult to balance things out. She bases her diet after you fill out a questionaire. It is geared for your dog and that's why I highly recommend it. Especially important if you are having weight issues. She is very reasonably priced. Check out her website called The Dog Food Project . It has a link there for her consultation options. Here is her email. [email protected] The best money you'll ever spend on dog.


----------



## TilliesMom

Hello there!! I went through Sabine for a consulation last year and have been homecooking with all the added supplements/vitamins for almost a year now. Wouldn't have it any other way. If you have any questions feel free to PM me! 

and as for our havs always being hungry.. well they ARE dogs, after all! LOL Tillie will lick her bowl for 5 minutes after it is empty... probably hoping and praying that more will magically appear!!  But she is maintaining her weight and that is what I go by, not her 'hunger' ... if only I could apply that mind set to myself!!


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> and as for our havs always being hungry.. well they ARE dogs, after all! LOL Tillie will lick her bowl for 5 minutes after it is empty... probably hoping and praying that more will magically appear!!  But she is maintaining her weight and that is what I go by, not her 'hunger' ... if only I could apply that mind set to myself!!


:thumb:


----------



## davetgabby

TilliesMom said:


> Hello there!! I went through Sabine for a consulation last year and have been homecooking with all the added supplements/vitamins for almost a year now. Wouldn't have it any other way. If you have any questions feel free to PM me!
> 
> and as for our havs always being hungry.. well they ARE dogs, after all! LOL Tillie will lick her bowl for 5 minutes after it is empty... probably hoping and praying that more will magically appear!!  But she is maintaining her weight and that is what I go by, not her 'hunger' ... if only I could apply that mind set to myself!!


:clap2:


----------



## TilliesMom

a thumbs up from Karen and clapping from Dave!!!!?? shoot, I feel like I earned my "gold star" for the day!


----------



## davetgabby

:grouphug:you get a gold star every day Tammy. We all love you.


----------



## TilliesMom

davetgabby said:


> :grouphug:you get a gold star every day Tammy. We all love you.


oh goodness... thank you Dave! :redface: I love being a member of this forum and having all of you just a 'click' away!!
only down side is how far away from each other we all live!!


----------



## Fluffball

Thank you for the information. I really need to get my girl back in shape and keep her that way. When i had her on home cooked only she lost the weight and her hair looked shinny... she will be so pleased to have me cook for her everyday


----------



## TilliesMom

I am a busy working (part time) mom of 2 young kids with a very high maintence hav ... I cook for Tillie once a WEEK and freeze in serving size portions!! otherwise I would never have been able to home cook for her!!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl

Thumper said:


> Also, I have just accepted the fact that Gucci will not eat every day, there are some days she eats NOTHING at all and I used to freak out and cater to her when she was a puppy, but now, I just figure she isn't hungry, she ate plenty yesterday and she'll eat tomorrow. She usually does. She will let me know when she is hungry and there is no food put down for her. So don't panic so much if they go a day and not eat. I will give her some vitamin drops to ease my mind that she's getting some nutrients, this is what I've been giving her lately before bed if she fasts:


This. My pup eats 3 out of 4 meals on a good run (feed 2x/day). Every couple of weeks he skips a day completely. Maybe once every 2 months he skips 3 out of 4 meals. I have a friend that dog sits when we have to be gone for a weekend; sometimes he doesn't eat for 2 full days. As long as he'll eat a bit of a super-yummy treat (peanut butter for him), still is full of energy/playful, I don't panic that something's wrong. Even with his erratic eating, his weight is the same at 2.5 as it was at 1.5 yrs old.

So as everyone has said: Pick something. Stick to it. Many Havs skip meals regularly. Just let it be - especially with normal energy/play.


----------

